# TT Soon



## Stacey43 (Feb 27, 2014)

I am having a TT May 5 and am feeling good about getting rid of this pesky thyroid. I am wondering though if my mood swings, bitchiness, etc will go away. My moods were erratic, everything would set me off even the stupidest things. I would get angry, hurt and say things that I didn't mean, I just had a difficult time thinking straight and would react. Nobody believes that it is my hormones and was told it's because I'm a miserable bitch. I want these emotions to stop, will they? Can this surgery eradicate the the mess this thyroid made?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Stacey. I've seen stories here from people who experienced HUGE improvements in the "bitchiness" category after having their thyroids removed.

What's leading to your TT?


----------



## Stacey43 (Feb 27, 2014)

Removing the thyroid because I have Hashimoto's, Hypothyroidism, goiter, and multiple nodules. They said even if it comes back negative for cancer the nodules will keep growing and will be easier to keep my TSH level without the thyroid. Surgeon said it is hard to see the thyroid with US because of something that I believe began with an "F" tissue. Do you know what that could be? We talked about so much and I forgot some things, was with the surgeon for over an hour.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like removal is a good plan, based on what you've shared. Could the "F" word you're trying to think of be "follicular" by any chance? If you had an FNA biopsy, the results may have included follicular cells.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That would be my guess, too. Not too many other words pop into my head other than follicular.

Good luck -- I'm a firm believer that life without a thyroid is infinitely better!


----------



## Stacey43 (Feb 27, 2014)

No the "F" word was from looking at US, I thought he said fibroid but isn't that something to do with uterus? Wish I had him repeat it to me. Never did an FNA, Endo said no point since thyroid was being removed.


----------



## Stacey43 (Feb 27, 2014)

Surgeon said he couldn't really see what was going on through US because of the damage to my thyroid. I guess after 20 years of misdiagnoses the Hashimoto's did a lot of damage.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That sounds like mine--10 years of Hashi's damaged my thyroid so much it was impossible for an ultrasound to see that it had grown backwards into my neck and was displacing my esophagus. It was only when I was on the operating table that the surgeon could see the mess it was. Ultrasounds are great tools, but they do have their limits.


----------

